# 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht



## Darry (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Paar 10ft Karpfenruten für mein Hausgewässer (Jagst). Das Gewässer beherbergt nicht die größten Karpfen aber dafür sehr kampfstarke und wilde Schuppis - welche nur allzugerne Richtung Hindernisse (wie Wurzeln und co.) ziehen. 

Da die Ufervegetation den Einsatz von 12ft Ruten oft unmöglich macht, suche ich wie gesagt 10ft Ruten die Richtig was abkönnen und Power haben (Keine Abschleppstangen - die Ruten sollen arbeiten und puffern).

Wurfgewicht 85gr. Blei + PVA-Bag -> das wird meistens von mir gefischt!
*
Folgende Modelle habe ich mal ins Auge gefasst:*
- Prologic C2 10ft 3lbs
- Prologic C3 10ft 3lbs (ließt sich gleich wie C2 hat nur einen hässlichen ALPS-Rollenhalter)
- Prologic Fast Water 9,6 - 3,5 lbs
- Fox Warrior S 10ft 2,75lbs
- Fox Horizon 10ft 3lbs
- Century S1 Stalker 10ft 3,25lbs
- Sportex Catapult Stalker 10ft - 3lbs
- JRC Razor X Boat 10ft 2,75 oder 3,00 lbs??

*Folgende Modelle kommen definitv nicht in Frage:*
- Chub Outkast Stalker 10ft 2,5lbs - zu schwach aber wesentliches Gegenargument der viel zu kurze Griff
- DAM MAD Defender 10ft 3lbs - katastrophale Verarbeitung - totale Billigrute (habe Sie im Laden anschauen können)
-Sportex Morion Carp - sieht gut aus / Korkgriff gefällt mir super aber ich traue ihr nix zu und die Berichte über abgebrochene Morions häufen sich doch leider sehr ;+

Bitte schreibt mir alles zu den Ruten was Ihr wisst, was Euch an einem Modelle gefällt und was nicht - ich bin auf Meinungen angewießen und alle Ruten kann ich leider selbst nicht testen (die Betonung liegt auf Leider:m:m).

Der Preis der Rute ist sekundär - die Leistung bzw. das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss ist entscheidend!!

Also haut mal in die Tasten - ich bin schon echt gespannt drauf was alles so kommt!

P.S. Vorschläge sind natürlich ebenfalls sehr willkommen (außer Spinnruten die man umfunktioniert einsetzen kann - es sollen schon Karpfenruten sein):g

Grüße

Darry


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*



Darry schrieb:


> - Chub Outkast Stalker 10ft 2,5lbs - zu schwach aber wesentliches Gegenargument der viel zu kurze Griff



Das Problem des "kurzen Griffs" wirst Du bei vielen 10ft Ruten haben, weil das Handteil nunmal ca. 30-35 cm kürzer ist als bei einer "normalen" 12ft Rute. Läßt man den Griff, also den Abstand vom Rutenanfang bis zum Rollenhalter mehr oder weniger unverändert um einen guten Hebel beim werfen zu haben, dann ist der Abstand zwischen Rolle und Leitring sehr kurz was zu Problemen beim Werfen führen kann, besonders wenn man Rollen mit größen Spulendurchmessern verwendet. Wenn man deshalb diesen Abstand relativ gleich läßt fehlt einem beim werfen etwas der Hebel und man wirft kürzer ...

Ich persönlich würde mich lieber mit einem etwas kürzeren Griff anfreunden ...

Von den von Dir genannten Ruten kenne ich nur die S1 und die hat, zumindest im Werksaufbau, auch einen relativ kurzen Griff.


Gruß Peter


----------



## rainerle (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*

Servus,

die S1 macht richtig Spaß - auch bei kleineren Fischen. Zudem ist sie für eine Century relativ günstig. Der Griff (und da muss ich den Peter leider widersprechen) ist etwas länger als bei der Chub Outcast und es lässt sich damit schön drillen, in dem man ihn prima entlang des Unterarms laufen lässt und die Rute seitlich hält. Was mir persönlich nicht gefällt ist die asymmetrische Teilung und der Umstand, das beim "Modell von der Stange" auf dem Handteil kein Ring sitzt. Das sorgt insgesamt nicht unbedingt für Spaß beim Transport (eigentlich muss man nach jedem Ansitz / vor dem Transport die Montage kpl. demontieren oder man lässt sich vom Rutenbauer einen Ring auf das Handteil zimmern. Zur Teilung noch: durch die Asymmetrie des Steckens hat die Rute halt eine sehr schöne Aktion.

Chub Outcast 2.5lbs: ist deutlich härter als die S1 - der Stecken ist bisher mit allem fertig geworden, was wir bei uns im Fluss so schwimmen haben. Ich würde die Rute in keiner Weise als "zu weich" oder " zu leicht" bezeichnen. Das kurze Handteil ist absolute Gewöhnungssache. Ich mag's auch nicht wirklich aber:
....welchen Nachteil habe ich dadurch, wenn ich sowieso nur am Fluss rumpansche und mit der Rute nicht wirklich weit werfen muss?


----------



## Michael.S (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*

Ich habe mir grade die Nash Scope zugelegt ,allerdings in 9 Feet mit 3Lbs. , giebt es aber auch in 10 Feet ,das sind Ruten bei denen man das Unterteil im Handteil versenken kann und man so ein sehr kleines Packmaß hat ,ich finde sie richtig Klasse wenn man mal ne kürzere Rute braucht ,die Nash Dwarf giebt es auch noch in diesen Längen ,sind nicht ganz so edel wie die Scope aber dafür wesentlich billiger ,von der Dwarf habe ich auch eine in 9 Feet ,die fische ich auch sehr gerne ,vieleicht wären die 9er ja auch was für dich ,halt noch etws kürzer wie die 10er http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....p?info=p5881_Nash-Tackle-Scope-Carp-Rods.html


----------



## Michael.S (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*

Nochmal ein Bild von meinen beiden kleinen ,links die Dwarf und rechts die Scope ,wie gesagt 9er die es aber beide auch als 10er giebt


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*



rainerle schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Der Griff (und da muss ich den Peter leider widersprechen) ist etwas länger als bei der Chub Outcast und es lässt sich damit schön drillen.



OK gut zu wissen, dann war die Info des "Ruteninhabers" falsch dass es ein Werksaufbau ist. Nachdem der Werksaufbau wie Du schreibst auch keinen Ring auf dem Handteil hat war es somit auch keiner.


----------



## rainerle (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*

......nein Peter, hat sie definitiv nicht. Mein Junior hat seine Morion's 10ft verkauft und sich dafür 2x die S1 geholt und was wirklich den sehr guten Gesamteindruck der Ruten mindert ist der Umstand, dass man wirklich bei jedem Fischen neu montieren muss oder man nimmt das Risiko, dass durch das "komische" Zusammenlegen der Rutenteile die Schnur beschädigt wird und man einen Schnurbruch riskiert. Einen zusätzlichen "Starter" darauf zu binden ist nicht das Problem und tut der Aktion mit Sicherheit keinen Abbruch, nur wie sieht das denn dann aus, wenn man einen 50er und dann einen 40er auf den kurzen Stecken hat oder noch besser zwei 40er hintereinander.


----------



## Darry (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*

Sauber Jungs - das gefällt mir - sehr gute und interessante Antworten#h
Gute Einwände und sachliche Fakten - so muss das sein!

Das beschriebene Problem mit der S1 (nicht die asymetrische Teilung - sondern der "fehlende Ring" auf dem Handteil) lassen mich von der Rute auch eher abkommen!

Die Sportex Catapult Stalker in 10Ft ist für mich gerade ganz heiß im Rennen - denn ich habe mir mal die Griffmaße von Sportex geben lassen und der relativ lange Griff liegt mir eigentlich persönlich ganz gut (bringt natürlich auch Probleme mit sich aber irgendwo muss man Einbußen hinnehmen) - lt. Sportex 65cm Gesamtlänge inkl. RH und der hintere Duplon ist ca. 46,5cm!

Die Nash Scopes würden mir ja persönlich auch sehr zusagen aber die würde ich vorher unglaublich gerne in die Hand nehmen|supergri

Die Outkast Stalker habe ich bereits in 9" und in der ersten Ausführung mit 2,25lbs - sind keine schlechten Ruten - ich bin generell ein Freund der Outkasts aber die 10Füßer haben für meinen Geschmack wirklich einen zu kurzen Griff und die Rute ist dann vom Handling eher wie ne 11ft.

Nur weiter#h


----------



## Darry (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*

Die Catapult ist übrigens auch etwas härter im Vergleich zur Morion - lt. Sportex! 
Was sich auch schon durch die Testkurve an sich erklärt 2,75 zu 3,00 lbs aber insgesgesamt wohl die kräftigere Rute und das suche ich ja auch - ich muss dagegen halten können wenn ich am Hinderniss fische.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*

Mein Tip: wenn du die 199€ ausgeben kannst und willst, dann die Scope`s in 10ft/3lb. Das sind Traumstöcke und trotz ihrer "Länge" können die auch richtig weit werfen.
Alternativ die günstigeren Dwarf`s.


----------



## Darry (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*

Soooo, ich habe mir jetzt mal 2 Stk. Sportex Catapult Stalker in 10ft und 3lbs bestellt - diese werden mit den Shimano Baitrunner XTE-A 6000 bestück und nächste Woche mal angetestet|supergri

Aber das Thema Scope/Dwarf ist damit nicht vom Tisch, denn die reizen mich doch noch sehr |supergri

Michael.S und asphaltmonster: wie ist die Relation Scope/Dwarf - merkt man den eklatanten Preisunterschied sehr - sind die Scope's deutlich hochwertiger oder?

Wie ist die Aktion der 3 lbs Modelle? Haben sie ne schöne Drillaktion?
Habt Ihr Euch auch das passende Futteral dazu gegönnt, wenn ja wie ist das von der Funktionalität?

Gruß

Darry


----------



## Michael.S (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*

Die Scope ist schon deutlich edler wie die Dwarf ,anderes und besseres Material ,bei dem doppelten Preis der Scope sollte die Scope sich da auch etwas hervorheben ,der Griff der Scope ist deutlich dünner ,ansonsten ist auch die Dwarf klasse ,die hat mich ja erst zur Scope gebracht ,ich würde sagen hole dir auch erstmal eine Dwarf ,wenn dir die gefällt dann die Scope erst recht ,zum Drillverhalten kann ich noch nichts sagen bisher war das Wetter meist Mies und ich bin kaum Angeln gewesen aber da bin ich recht zuversichtlich ,Futteral habe ich das Doppelfuteral der Dwarf da ich mir erst eine zweite Dwarf zulegen wollte ,die Scope passt aber genau so gut ins Dwarf Futteral ,außerdem passt dann noch ein großer Karpfenkescher mit zweigeteiltem Griff in die Seitentaschen des Futterals ,Rollen habe ich auf der Dwarf eine ältere Shimano Baitrunner 3500 und auf der Scope eine US Baitrunner 4000 D nochmal ein paar Bilder :


----------



## Darry (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hey Michael,

vielen Dank für Deine Schilderungen und die Bilder - das hilft mir sehr weiter!#h
Ich denke wenn werden es schon 2 Scopes + Täschlein und als Röllchen werden 2 Klassiker herhalten (die mir schon lange im Hinterkopf rumschwirren - die Daiwa SS 2600|supergri).

Wie gesagt nicht sofort aber mit Sicherheit noch in absehbarer Zeit wird es soweit sein:k

Gruß

Darry

p.S. ich werde jetzt erst mal meine beiden Sportex Stöckchen antesten


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: 10ft Karpfenruten - Meinungen / Erfahrungen gesucht*

Jap, die Scope`s sind deutlich edler... Hab mir dazu die Scope-Tasche gegönnt... Klar auch mit 200€ sehr teuer, ich habe allerdings einen sehr langen Fußmarsch bis zum Boot, mit dem Boot zum Platz, Drill und auslegen findet auch vom Boot aus statt.
Deswegen auch die Tasche - da geht alles rein, ich hab nur noch die Tasche mit Tackle, Ruten & Köder, Zelt, Liege und Schlafsack


----------

